# Proposal: A Shared Story Universe Creation for FA



## Summercat (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in the mood to work on a shard story universe, or at least create one.

I'm thinking possibly a more traditional fantasy setting, swords, knights, dragons, knights who are dragons, and wizards, witches, ghosts, goblins, and all sorts of other nifty things. 

This'd be open to anyone and everything, so long as it doesn't contradict anything previously written...

Me, I want to call this setting The Land of the Seven Kingdoms, which would have, obviously, seven kingdoms of various types. This would be a furry AND human world. Orcs, Elves, and all the rest... should there be them, or not?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm actually a little more partial to the combination of magic and technology, like the worlds games like Shadow Hearts and Final Fantasy VIII created. 

Although shall there be anthro mythicals in there?


----------



## BlackBass (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with the Magic/Technology mix.  It creates more interesting and less cliche worlds (though the combat system for FF VIII, I thought, was horrid).  I full-heartedly agree with Summercat's proposal, though I like potato's idea.


----------



## Kemmy (Nov 29, 2007)

An intriguing idea, but how would this be pulled off?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats what I'm wondering...you've given sort of a description, but you haven't explained what is to be done here.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 30, 2007)

I would interpret that from the sounds of it we just create a little setting for us to set stories into.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 30, 2007)

Digital Potato is correct - we are to create the setting, then write stories in it! And it'd be open to everyone.

Lets see, two things that have been brought up...

Anthro Mysticles - Sure, why not! I see no reason why to disinclude them ^^

Technology/Magic mixture - How about differing areas have differeing levels of both magic and technology? Some are hightech, lowmagic, and some are high magic, low-tech.


----------



## TheGru (Nov 30, 2007)

So far my personal stories are set in a Roman-esqe setting, and I do combine antros and other various races, such as human, elves and Orcs, (though orcs are pig anthros.)

I have magic set as an inherited ability that requires training to flourish. I also don't use the word 'magic' instead I use 'sorcery'; personal preference.

As for this Idea I might give it a go when I have the time, and a few details.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, time for me to stick in something to work about.

In the Northern Kingdom of Velosi, along the old Imperial road, the Via Velotia, a days travel south of the outskirts of the Velosian capital of Velos, is an inn and tavern called The Neon Phoenix.

The Neon Phoenix sees a lot of traffic, as the markets of Velos are known to be among the best in the Seven Kingdoms - and as the old Imperial roads were magicked to be travelable year-round, there is a constant stream of merchants across the Via Velotia.

The Neon Phoenix itself is a relativly new institution, being an inn and tavern for only two hundred years. It is built on the site of an old Imperial outpost, back when Velos was the capital of the Imperial Province of Velosi. It was left empty after the Empire pulled back from the northern lands, and fell into the hands of Allistar Morgane, a fox of no small business sense, who set up the post to be the modern Neon Phoenix.

Recently, the Morgane family sold the inn to a young, bronze-skinned woman named Allara Jennings, who has made a few changes to the Neon Phoenix. She has spent money to replace broken odds and ends, replaced the lighting to give the tavern more light, and generally improved the fare of the kitchen.

Allara is a sucker for stories, be they those of the peasents who dine at the tavern irregularly, or those from farther away and more exotic lands. Shortly after Allara took over the Neon Phoenix, it became well known that one could possibly get a free meal if one could entertain her.


----------



## zontan (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm liking this idea. Greatly. My only thing would be how our characters in our stories would react to other people's. If it's a shared universe, obviously there'd be some way to interact. Would that mean that any character you put in this shared universe could be used by other people, or that it would be more like a roleplay, where you can put your character in that lovely inn of yours and other people could bring in their characters and they could interact? Or would there be no interaction at all, just multiple stories with the same rules, and possibly the chance of your character 'hearing' about someone else's story?


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Dec 3, 2007)

I think I love the idea. Just don't expect me to be kind - I'm not going to help you decide what the universe should be like, I'd rather wait until you've done the hard work, then get to work bringing the universe to life =P

In my opinion, the more open the universe, the better. Bring in a set of rules for the world, and allow whatever the writers want in the way of characters.

Plot lines, on the other hand, would have to be co-ordinated properly, for continuity's sake. In this case, you should screen people's work to do with this universe, and stop any conflicts that way.


----------



## Summercat (Dec 3, 2007)

Zontan -

The way I'd prefer to run it is the same way that the olds Sims I used to do ran - We share the characters we create, which is why it's important to put personality down. If you were to put a character in the Neon Phoenix, you have full permission to use Alara Jennings in any way that is in-character for her, as well as any other character I create to fill out the inn. The same way, if I have another character of mine run into something you created, I get to write that bit. So if, while wandering, I decide that Joe the Swordswolf, a character I created, runs into Hiromi the Goblin Enchantress of Doom, a character that you created, I write that bit.

The characters still BELONG to you and me, but as they are being used for the open universe, we get to use them.

Hakumei - I've given a starting point! =D Part of bringing the universe to life would be to explore the universe. *chuckles* I've given a general history already (An Empire that Crumbled), the approximate number of kingdoms (Seven, plus maybe some minor duchies and such), and the name of a few bits around the Northern Kingdom of Velosi. I'm just going to help create the framework, then I want to work WITH you to fill in the details. ^^

More when I get home later.


----------

